# Lord of War



## bulldog200024 (Jan 27, 2006)

I thought this was an excellent movie. It has all the elements of a good "guy" flick, plus, the plot is actually good. Something growing increasingly rare these days. The opening sequence is awesome on a big screen, where you are looking out of the eyes of a bullet.


----------

